# Super Bright Dare to Wear FOTD



## MissResha (Aug 9, 2010)

I wore this look this past Saturday and posted it on my blog. Figured I'd share with you lovely ladies.

Nothing fancy, just playing around w/ the bright and juicy colors from the Dare to Wear collection 










































EYES

    * MAC Painterly paint pot
    * MAC Lime
* Zingy
* Atlantic Blue
* Shock-a-holic
* MUFE #92
    * MAC Cloudbound
    * Chanel Inimitable mascara
    * Urban Decay 24/7 Zero liner
    * MAC Blacktrack fluidline

FACE

    * MAC Dark MSF
    * Benefit Boi-ing concealer
    * Facefront Fully Baked Bronzer
    * Bobbi Brown "Flame" blush

LIPS

    * MAC Currant lip liner
    * MAC Viva Glam Gaga lipstick


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 9, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## shootout (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous! I wish Gaga looked like that on me.


----------



## January (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Aug 9, 2010)

As already said, this is definitely a cute look - Gaga looks great on you too!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW! What a gorgeous look!

I wanna do that!

Thanks!!!

Nat


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 9, 2010)

MissResha,

Will you please do a look breakdown for us and the brushes you used?

Thanks!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!  And you are very pretty!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 9, 2010)

beautiful look


----------



## Jennyface (Aug 9, 2010)

I love this look on you & you are totally gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 9, 2010)

awww thanks you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@fiberluver..

i used my 2 239's to pack on (in exact order) lime, zingy, and atlantic blue. all three colors just on the lid and i stopped right at the crease. i had this half-moon shape of three colors. i softly blended all three colors together by just patting residual color from the brushes and overlapping them so there weren't any harsh lines. dont wanna overblend these shadows cuz they're kinda sensitive lol.

-then i used a 226 to blend shock-a-holic into the crease -- only going 2/3 of the way over.

-using the belly of the 226 i placed a tiny bit of MUFE 92 just on the outer corners to make shock-a-holic pop a bit more.

-i used cloudbound eyeshadow w/ my 227 for the highlight.

-blacktrack fluidline on upper lashline, winged out slightly, UD Zero liner on waterline, upper waterline, Chanel Inimitable mascara

concealed dark spots w/ Benefit Boi-ing concealer, dusted my MAC MSF in Dark all over, Bobbi Brown blush in Flame on the cheeks, Facefront Fully Baked bronzer to contour. lined my lips w/ Currant, filled in w/ Viva Glam Gaga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## tthelwell (Aug 9, 2010)

OH! You are so pretty! Great use of these bright colors! Fab!


----------



## BrittanyD (Aug 9, 2010)

Very very pretty! So gorgeous on your skin


----------



## buddleia (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous! I could never pull that off.


----------



## MissResha (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks you guys! i love this collection

i just realized how orange i look because i was laying on top of a red pillow. fail LOL. i swear im not an oompa loompa!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! Nice placements. Colorful but not overly done. Great job!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice color combo!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 9, 2010)

Loving this look. It looks awesome lady!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 9, 2010)

Soooo pretty! Should we be looking for a tutorial on YT?


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 9, 2010)

You look so pretty.


----------



## belle89 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm never seen Gaga on a WOC. It looks great on you.


----------



## devin (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooo pretty! Love the lips!!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 9, 2010)

you guys are so sweet!

i definitely wanna do a tutorial on this, i've gotta a lotta requests to do so and it gives me a great excuse to get back on the tube lol

thanks you guys


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! You look amazing.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW. You are absolutely gorgeous! And you pull of that bright look so well.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Aug 10, 2010)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## crystalclear (Aug 10, 2010)

Your makeup looks amazing!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 10, 2010)

Love, love, love this look!  So pretty


----------



## couturesista (Aug 10, 2010)

This is really pretty!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 10, 2010)

Sooooo pretty!! I love the thrid pic!!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 10, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so glad you like it. that dare to wear collection is everything! love it!


----------



## User67 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, I love this so much!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 10, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 10, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 11, 2010)

gorgeous.. love the eyes.


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 11, 2010)

that is excellent! and I love your hair


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 11, 2010)

Love it! Love the way it was applied... it looks so neat and well thought out.


----------



## angelica (Aug 17, 2010)

So pretty! That 3rd picture is my fav!!


----------



## Senoj (Aug 17, 2010)

So pretty! You're very photogenic.


----------



## MissResha (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks ladies!!! <3


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 20, 2010)

Reesha post more we miss ya! U are beautiful


----------



## linkas (Aug 20, 2010)

You're so pretty.


----------



## Mo6ius (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful <3


----------



## fintia (Aug 20, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 20, 2010)

Really really pretty!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

This is gorgeous and so fun! Brights done perfectly!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2010)

Pretty much perfect.  You rock the brights, hard.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 22, 2010)

you should SOOOOOOO make one of these pics your avatar... I couldn't even choose one because I love them all. This is gorgeous, your placement is great!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 22, 2010)

This is amaaaazing and you are SO gorgeous!


----------



## supernova (Aug 26, 2010)

You make these colors look so good! You are beautiful!! Good work


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2010)

You're so beautiful!! Love the colors. So perfect!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

i love this look! stunning!


----------



## summerlove (Aug 27, 2010)

so cute!


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 29, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous these bold brights look amazing on you!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Aug 29, 2010)

faaaaaabulous!
i love love love dare to wear! it's the makeup art cosmetics collection's prettier sister!


----------



## JollieJanice (Aug 31, 2010)

the colors look great on you. I absolutely love the lip combo.


----------



## rrx2wm (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, love the colours - they look amazing on you!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 2, 2010)

Love, love, love it! and MissResha you are so gorgeous!!


----------



## mevish (Sep 2, 2010)

omg you are so BEAUTIFULL!!!! love the whole look the lipglass suits you perfect


----------



## AnaPR (Sep 26, 2010)

very well done! in lesser hands, this could have been gaudy....good stuff, mama!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the look


----------



## angiehorror (Sep 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## equiworks (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not always a fan of super bright make up like this look, but it really suits you.  It looks great!


----------



## pink4ever (Sep 30, 2010)

Absolutely gorg! You pull of Gaga excelently!


----------



## jess2302 (Oct 1, 2010)

you look gorgeous as always hun! love this!


----------



## bell21 (Oct 2, 2010)

that's so pretty, i love it! thanks for sharing.


----------

